# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Shqiptaret qe flasin anglisht midis tyre

## FTN_2004

Pershendejte,

Ka vite qe nuk kam hapur asnje teme ketu, po nuk me rrihet pa marur mendimet e te tjereve ne kete teme. 

Ka kohe qe kur ndodhen midis shqiptareve te tjere (mosha ima, rreth te 20-ve), me flasin anglisht dhe jo shqip. Po flasim per njerez qe kane jetuar 20 vjet ne Shqiperi dhe 4-8 vjet ne USA. Problemi eshte qe mua me ve ne siklet sepse nuk flas do anglish me nje person qe flet gjuhen time. Keshtuqe njera pale flet anglisht, un ia kthej ne shqip, ai/ajo anglisht....

Si ndiheni ju te tjeret kur viheni ne situatash te tilla? A ju vejne ne siklet? Po ? Jo?
A mendoni qe justifikohet kjo me faktin qe jetojme ne nje vend te huaj prej vitesh? Un nuk e kam bere ndonjehere vete, po them se si mendojne te tjeret?

----------


## white-knight

> Si ndiheni ju te tjeret kur viheni ne situatash te tilla? A ju vejne ne siklet? Po ? Jo?


Ne siklet nqs nuk do dija anglisht?Jo




> A mendoni qe justifikohet kjo me faktin qe jetojme ne nje vend te huaj prej vitesh? Un nuk e kam bere ndonjehere vete, po them se si mendojne te tjeret?


Jo per mua eshte e pajustifikueshme.Shqiptari flet vetem gjuhen qe edhe Zoti vet flet.*Shqip*
Rradhen tjeter ketyre kudrave qe flasin anglisht ne vend te shqipes  recitoi keto vargje

*Pra, mallkue njai bir Shqyptari, 
qi këtë gjuhë të Perëndis', 
trashigim, që na la i Pari, 
trashigim s'ia len ai fmis; 
edhe atij iu thaftë, po, goja, 
që përbuzë këtë gjuhë hyjnore; 
qi n'gjuhë t'huej, kur s'asht nevoja, 
flet e t'veten e lèn mbas dore*

----------


## TikTak

ja ta thot daja ty. fol inglisht sepse kshu mso gjuhen. po fole shqyp se me mesu kurr anglisht.

kur me vin mu plaku me plaken ene ata shtrohen per 6 muj ktu ke un hahahahahahahaha ngaqe te shtun ene te djel flas vetem shqip me ta te honen mezi e kthej gjuhen.

----------


## FTN_2004

White night, rrofsh lale, se ato vargjet i kisha harru fare, (vetem 2 te parat me kujtoheshin) Duhet me i shkrujt diku. Fishta e ka shkruar?

Me duket se nuk e sqarova mire. Doja te thoja qe vihem ne siklet mgjs flas anglishen mire dhe shqipen akoma me mire. Ashtu sic bejne dhe bashkebiseduesit e mi. Sikleti vjen kur nje shqiptar me flet ne anglish dhe un i kthej ne shqip :P

----------


## Edvin83

Po cfare pushtash jane! Une kam takuar me dhjetera te huaj ne Tirane qe pasi kishin qendruar nja 6 muaj ne Shqiperi, me flisnin ne gjuhen shqipe dhe bile te nje niveli sa per te bere nje bisede pa gabime. KEta birbo me 4 vjet ne Amerike na a harrokan shqipen! Ptu, kopila ka kudo!

----------


## Qyfyre

Dhe mua me bezdisin ata qe flasin anglisht. Un per vete e flas mire dhe se nuk kam problem te komunikoj ne anglisht, po kur kam shqiptar perpara nuk me behet tu flas anglisht. Biles dhe ne Shqiperi vura re qe perdornin me shume anglisht se une persona qe nuk kishin qene fare ne Angli apo Amerike apo qe vetem kishin bere vizita disa javore.

----------


## Edvin83

Po ne Shqiperi vdesin te bejne dicka qe bejne dhe jashte. Psh, sheh pleq qe dalin me peshore dhe mbi to shkruhet-"peshore angleze" a thua se peshoret angleze peshojne me sakte se ato italiane a turke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Qyfyre

> Po ne Shqiperi vdesin te bejne dicka qe bejne dhe jashte. Psh, sheh pleq qe dalin me peshore dhe mbi to shkruhet-"peshore angleze" a thua se peshoret angleze peshojne me sakte se ato italiane a turke


 :ngerdheshje:  haha e madhe kjo. Se kisha pa ndonjehere.

----------


## FTN_2004

> Dhe mua me bezdisin ata qe flasin anglisht. Un per vete e flas mire dhe se nuk kam problem te komunikoj ne anglisht, po kur kam shqiptar perpara nuk me behet tu flas anglisht. Biles dhe ne Shqiperi vura re qe perdornin me shume anglisht se une persona qe nuk kishin qene fare ne Angli apo Amerike apo qe vetem kishin bere vizita disa javore.


Qyfyre ndonje llaf tek tuk anglish i'ua fal si psh. inshurence or sigurim, but te bashkebisedosh ne anglish me nje bashkemoshatar eshte shume turp, per mu te pakten.

Me behet qefi qe nuk jam i vetmi qe ndihem keshtu te pakten!

----------


## bebushja

> Po ne Shqiperi vdesin te bejne dicka qe bejne dhe jashte. Psh, sheh pleq qe dalin me peshore dhe mbi to shkruhet-"peshore angleze" a thua se peshoret angleze peshojne me sakte se ato italiane a turke


ahahahaha kam qen ne nje plazh aty ne alb dhe nje burr ter diten bertiste "peshore anglezeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ,dije sapo ka ardhur" ne qeshnim me lote se ne fakte peshorja ishte nga ato £1(lol)



Sa per kete te foljes anglisht mes shqiptarve   ndodh me shume kur personat  jane nga  krahina te ndryshem  te shqiperise,,,, zakonisht e bej dialogun me ta ne shqip dhe pse ata vazhdojn ne anglisht.Ketu ku jetoj une me ben pershtypje se shqiptaret e kosoves kudo qe punojn ne sherbime te ndryshme  me te mar vesh qe je shqiptar te flasin shqip(kam shume respekt per kosovaret  din te vlersojn shume me teper se ne shqiptaret e shqiperise te foluren shqip ) ,kurse te shqiperise mazalla se flasin ,perkundrazi bejn me indiferentin po morem vesh se je shqiptar.

----------


## strange

Ne Austri qe 4 vite i bana, shume shqiptare njoh, sa shoke qe kam vetëm shqip flasin, e femrat jo, ato janë mendjemadhja, dhe ju duket se pale cfare bejn po te folin gjermanisht. Ende skam pa dy shqiptare femra qe flasin shqip mes veti. Kjo me ve ne siklet, se sdi cka ju duket vetja.

----------


## white-knight

> ja ta thot daja ty. fol inglisht sepse kshu mso gjuhen. po fole shqyp se me mesu kurr anglisht.


Anglishten e meson duke nejt me amerikanet mer daj jo me shqiptaret.Pastaj ai e di anglishten s eshte problemi ketu.




> Fishta e ka shkruar?


Po normal kujt tjeter do i vini ndermend ato vargje hyjnore.




> Sikleti vjen kur nje shqiptar me flet ne anglish dhe un i kthej ne shqip :P


S ka pse te vije vare siklet.Mua me duket e pakuptimte.Nuk je ti tradhtari i gjuhes meme eshte nje tjeter.Psh kur me erdhi nje kusherire qe kishte 12 vjet ne SHBA dhe kishte pak probleme me shqipen,kerkonte ta kthente ne anglisht biseden  dhe pergjigjja ime ishte vargjet e Fishtes :perqeshje:

----------


## zerbina

S`me duket gje e keqe qe flasin anglisht apo ndonje gjuhe tjeter njerezit midis tyre per tu sqaruar me mire. Ju ndoshta nuk e dini por shqipja eshte gjuha me e varfer ne bote.

----------


## FTN_2004

White knight, ketej e tutje do insistoj te flas ne shqip, kur me flasin anglish. S'duhet te ndihem keq un, po ata qe harrojne shqipen, mire e ke ti :P

Zerbina, nuk e di qe shqipja eshte gjuhe e varfer, mua me duket shume e pasur, 36 shkronja ne alfabet, krijon me shume fjale sesa nje gjuhe me alfabet 26 shkronja.

Anglishtja pershembull, ka nje fjale per teze dhe halle, hajde merre vesh ti se per ke po flet.

----------


## s138942

Nese je me nje shqiptar po bashke me ty eshte nje i huaj qe nuk kupton aspak shqip eshte mese normale qe te flasish ne gjuhen ku je, edhe pse i huaji ndoshta nuk po bisedon aspak me juve per mendimin tim eshte mungese respekti, qe te bisedojshe ne nje gjuhe qe personi i trete nuk te kupton.
Ne ambjente shkolle dhe pune me shqiptaret flas gjithmone Italisht, pasi eshte mese normale qe nje Italian/e do mbese paksa e ofenduar kur skupto asgje nga dy ose me shum persona qe i ka perkrah.
Gjithsesi kur jam vetem me shoke e shoqe shqiptare ose ne shtepi flas gjithmone shqip dhe do thoja qe jan injoranta ata  qe te flasin ne nje gjuh te huaj kur je vetem me te.




> S`me duket gje e keqe qe flasin anglisht apo ndonje gjuhe tjeter njerezit midis tyre per tu sqaruar me mire. Ju ndoshta nuk e dini por shqipja eshte gjuha me e varfer ne bote.


Ps: Zerbina eshte e vertet qe shpesh jan disa fjal apo terma qe eshte e veshtire ti thuash apo shpjegojshe shqip, por nuk eshte e then qe te flasi gjith biseden ne gjuhe te huaj, te pakten mua me vjen shum me mar te flas Shqip....

----------


## Dorontina

ashtu e don propaganda , kan ardh me na shpetu 
per ta me shekuj kem andrru
ishalla skem mu deshpru....

ne jemi popull papagall
sa ke turku folen turqisht
sa ke serbi folen serbisht
tash flasim gjuhen e Zotit...

e gjuha jon ne cilin vend vje ?
askush se din as politikanet se din 
bile sjau jan palla atyre vetem te kan jeten luksoze  :buzeqeshje: 

keng me qiteli anglisht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> White knight, ketej e tutje do insistoj te flas ne shqip, kur me flasin anglish. S'duhet te ndihem keq un, po ata qe harrojne shqipen, mire e ke ti :P
> 
> Zerbina, nuk e di qe shqipja eshte gjuhe e varfer, mua me duket shume e pasur, 36 shkronja ne alfabet, krijon me shume fjale sesa nje gjuhe me alfabet 26 shkronja.
> 
> Anglishtja pershembull, ka nje fjale per teze dhe halle, hajde merre vesh ti se per ke po flet.


e di ca fjale permban gjuha angleze ne krahesim me ate shqipe?

aferisht 10-fishin me shume . 
shkronjat nuk tregojne aspak pasurine e nje gjuhe. edhe gjuha kamborxhiane mo duket se ka mbi 50 shkronja  :ngerdheshje:  , por nuk mbahet si gjuhe e pasur ama .

qashtu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white-knight

Sumush me c fare kriteresh e krahason gjuhen shqipe me ate angleze.Gjuha angleze eshte gjuhe e sajuar sumush e di kete ti?
Anglishtja eshte vetem nje gjethe e pemes te gjuheve indo-europiane sumush.

----------


## PINK

> Pershendejte,
> 
> Ka vite qe nuk kam hapur asnje teme ketu, po nuk me rrihet pa marur mendimet e te tjereve ne kete teme. 
> 
> Ka kohe qe kur ndodhen midis shqiptareve te tjere (mosha ima, rreth te 20-ve), me flasin anglisht dhe jo shqip. Po flasim per njerez qe kane jetuar 20 vjet ne Shqiperi dhe 4-8 vjet ne USA. Problemi eshte qe mua me ve ne siklet sepse nuk flas do anglish me nje person qe flet gjuhen time. Keshtuqe njera pale flet anglisht, un ia kthej ne shqip, ai/ajo anglisht....
> 
> Si ndiheni ju te tjeret kur viheni ne situatash te tilla? A ju vejne ne siklet? Po ? Jo?
> A mendoni qe justifikohet kjo me faktin qe jetojme ne nje vend te huaj prej vitesh? Un nuk e kam bere ndonjehere vete, po them se si mendojne te tjeret?



nuk e di sme ka ndodh ndonjehere kjo gje . Psh te takoj shqiptare dhe une te flas shqip dhe ato te vazhdojne ne anglisht . Ndonje fjale tek tuk dhe e themi , po pjesa me e madhe e muhabetit eshte ne shqip .

Pastaj , kot me shume kuriozitet ... a ke provuar tu thuash ketyre tipave qe " pse nuk flet shqip me mire se me bezdis " ? Dhe kshu merr nje pergjigje te drejteperdrejte nga ato qe e bejne , pikerisht . lool

Se dhe ne kot  bejme moral ketu (ne te gjithe shqip flasim) , kur ato atje te ty vazhdojne te flasin po anglisht . Futi ne forum me mire . Silli ketu tua rregullojme qefin !! lol

----------


## drague

> nuk e di sme ka ndodh ndonjehere kjo gje . Psh te takoj shqiptare dhe une te flas shqip dhe ato te vazhdojne ne anglisht . Ndonje fjale tek tuk dhe e themi , po pjesa me e madhe e muhabetit eshte ne shqip .
> 
> Pastaj , kot me shume kuriozitet ... a ke provuar tu thuash ketyre tipave qe " pse nuk flet shqip me mire se me bezdis " ? Dhe kshu merr nje pergjigje te drejteperdrejte nga ato qe e bejne , pikerisht . lool
> 
> Se dhe ne kot  bejme moral ketu (ne te gjithe shqip flasim) , kur ato atje te ty vazhdojne te flasin po anglisht . Futi ne forum me mire . Silli ketu tua rregullojme qefin !! lol


Ti le nom tu fol anglisht ktu ne forum.E lejm ate punen e makines. :Lulja3:

----------

